

The Duqu 2.0 Technical Details [pdf] - omgitstom
https://securelist.com/files/2015/06/The_Mystery_of_Duqu_2_0_a_sophisticated_cyberespionage_actor_returns.pdf

======
thefreeman
Wow this only got 9 points. Prediction: in the next couple days to a week a
blog spam article giving 1/100th of the information in this white paper will
get voted to the front page.

